# SGH i777 Root "What's Next?"



## nickfarley08 (Oct 20, 2011)

Hi Everyone I am new around here and just rooted my Galaxy S2, now I am kind of lost, just wondering where to start? Certain Apps to download etc...


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Yeah so you can do a ton of things. You can overclock of course but its not really necessary is it? That is the smoothest phone I've ever held in my hand..**angels singing**.. you can install wifi tethering apps if you don't have it already baked in.

One thing would be to install titanium backup. If you will be running any custom Roms this will save your apps and let you bring them accross with you. In my opinion custom Roms are the biggest reason to root a phone but since you're a selfproclaimed noob I would get comfortable with it doing research on which Roms exist and the process of installation. There are so many options out there to explore. Just have fun. Don't wait on other people to tell you what to do..just enjoy all of the flexibility which is what really sets android apart..


----------



## BladeRunner (Sep 5, 2011)

New to the GSII myself. JUst got it today and rooted, installed CWM and unnamed ROM 2.2.1. The apps I like that require root are Screen Shot It, root explorer, titanium back-up and, if you're stock-rooted without a ROM, QuickBoot. You can get rid of any of the stock AT&T apps that you don't use and just take up space.


----------

